
Chatbots are the foot soldiers of mental health - jaya-yellowant
https://blog.yellowant.com/chatbots-foot-soldiers-for-mental-health-e867068b6242
======
orionblastar
I went to a therapist site for a free trial. It was a chatbot pretending to be
a person. I asked for a different therapist but got a different name with the
same stock photo. It was not as good as a real therapist and I think they are
trying to fool people. I forgot the site but they are popping up all over now.

